# Because after Tracy Morgan, this is the type of publicity Walmart needs...



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 21, 2016)

(for the uniformed, it was a Walmart Semi driver who took out Morgan's bus)


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 21, 2016)

[Q


----------



## Centermass (Dec 21, 2016)

Just so you know (And I'm not defending this idiot in the least) 

It takes a lot just to get an interview as a driver for Wally World (Their pay is one of the highest in the industry) Their transport division runs a pretty tight ship when it comes to drivers, maintenance and equipment. You have to have years of experience and a spotless record as well, to get on with them.  

For the record, this guy was not a Walmart driver. This guy was a contracted driver (Looks like Knight or US Express) pulling a Walmart trailer. 

The Tracy Morgan incident was the exception as one of the drivers who drove irresponsibly. Aside from that incident, you will almost never see one involved in an accident or doing something stupid. 

It is also a FMCSA violation to have any kind of alcoholic beverage or even a container of any kind, sealed or unsealed, anywhere, inside the cab, whether you're on duty or not. This idiots driving career is now finished. Thank God this Trooper got him off the road before he killed anyone.


----------



## CDG (Dec 21, 2016)

That was wild.  Dude almost ran off the road, about clipped the exit sign, and then falls out of the cab!  That Trooper must have been incredulous.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 21, 2016)

N


----------



## medicchick (Dec 21, 2016)

Centermass said:


> For the record, this guy was not a Walmart driver. This guy was a contracted driver (Looks like Knight or US Express) pulling a Walmart trailer.


Knight only pulls Knight dry vans.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 24, 2016)

Wow, hope they give that dumbass a few years in the clink for that.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 24, 2016)

medicchick said:


> Knight only pulls Knight dry vans.










You were saying?


----------



## medicchick (Dec 24, 2016)

Centermass said:


> You were saying?


That is from 2014.  With the exception of 3 accounts Knight pulls Knight trailers.  They may go to the Walmart DCs, but not with Walmart trailers.  C.R. England is the company seen the most with Walmart trailers, at least on the west side of the country.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 24, 2016)

Centermass said:


> You were saying?



We don't have contracts with Walmart for distribution runs. One-offs happen, just like how Knight Refrigerated has hauled Swift Reefers before, because the load was loaded in a Swift Reefer by the idiot lumpers at the dock, they wouldn't reload, and we just crack dealed with Swift to move the load.

Walmart contract loads are pains in the dick and there's a reason Swift, Crete, and CR England pull them instead of us. Not much in the way of miles, shit detention (Walmart gets 4 hours to unload us if it's a live unload, and us drivers don't get detention pay for sitting for that 4 hours either) and Walmart derp oversight which obviously doesn't help.

Working for Walmart isn't all it's cracked up to be either. The pay is high, yes, but their equipment isn't as immaculate as you'd think, the shifts aren't that great and primarily slipseating teams, and with the timelines they have, they're more hammer down and derp than Fedex or UPS, just minus the wobbly wagon effect. 

Never want to drive Walmart any more than I already do, delivering at DC's.... and most of the DC's are derp as well.

We have Knight Pete's on dedicated Cummins runs with Cummins trailers.
We have SAPA logo'ed, Operated by Knight on the side, grey trucks with covered wagon flatbeds for their dedicated runs.
We have Amazon logo'ed trailers for dedicated Amazon Prime stuff pulled by Knight trucks.

Then we have our standard dryvans or reefers for everyone and everything else. We have some dedicated runs, but most companies don't have us dedicated enough or want to pay the extra to throw their stuff on the side for the contract length they are working with.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 26, 2016)

- UPDATE -

Walmart responded to my tweet :
This wasn’t a WM driver. He worked w/ Crete Carrier Corp., who is responsible for its drivers. He was fired. -Tammi


----------



## CDG (Dec 29, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> - UPDATE -
> 
> Walmart responded to my tweet :
> This wasn’t a WM driver. He worked w/ Crete Carrier Corp., who is responsible for its drivers. He was fired. -Tammi



How the fuck did an old-school Marine figure out how to work Twitter?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 29, 2016)

CDG said:


> How the fuck did an old-school Marine figure out how to work Twitter?



Sometimes I don't have the energy to dumb down my insults to an Air Force level...


----------

